# Awesome Beekeeping Documentary!!



## thehowlmoon (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello fellow beekeepers. I wanted to share a short documentary I just finished up about my father who has been keeping bees for about 15 years. I thought you all may find it interesting and entertaining. 

Here is the video: https://vimeo.com/121186958

Thanks everyone, have a good day!

-Anthony


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice story........thanks for sharing........


----------



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Pretty funny. Your Dad seems like a really good guy. Good job on the film.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Great video Anthony !! Thank you.


----------



## Arlo (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice video


----------



## beepeep (Feb 8, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Nice, good job.


----------



## Shutrbug (Feb 8, 2015)

Well done! And welcome to the forums.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

I enjoyed your video, Anthony.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

:thumbsup: Enjoyable!


----------

